# Anyone know why my drop down menus disappear?



## Raizy (Jan 29, 2008)

Everytime I try to save a file and I want to choose which directory I want to save it at (lets say desktop), the drop down menu disappears after like a split second.  So I have to keep dropping it down 

Anyone experience this before?


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, I've experienced it. I've never been able to figure out why.


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 29, 2008)

Several things can cause this.  A vrius > scan for virus/spyware.  R-Mouse button stuck.
Outdated Java scripts > update/enable Java.  Most likley you just need to clear your cache;

http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/announcements/61400-drop-down-menus-don-t-work-read.html


----------



## Raizy (Jan 29, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> Several things can cause this.  A vrius > scan for virus/spyware.  R-Mouse button stuck.
> Outdated Java scripts > update/enable Java.  Most likley you just need to clear your cache;
> 
> http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/announcements/61400-drop-down-menus-don-t-work-read.html



Cleared cache yesterday, works now hehe.  Funny how a simple thing can drive you crazy.


----------



## ChesterAitkin (Jul 15, 2008)

Everytime I try to save a file and I want to choose which directory I want to save it at (lets say desktop), the drop down menu disappears after like a split second. So I have to keep dropping it down  When I went to ukskydiving.com they had a forum also but no luck on the registry issue, just sky diving lol!
                       Thanks,


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jul 15, 2008)

i am sure it is can fix from registry , but i don't know from where , try windows troubleshoot


----------



## craig12345 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, 

I had this exact problem, where the drop down list disappears when clicked on save and open dialogs. 

My issue was caused due to a fingerprint recognition SDK i was using. 

To solve the issue, i ended the process for "pg.exe" within task manager. pg.exe was part of the SDK licensing service.


----------

